# Hiddenwood Lake



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Has anyone ever fished this lake. It's south of makoti. I have heard it could be a good place to take a kid and catch some perch, with the occasional walleye and slimer....any suggestions?? Or any word on ice thickness?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

great place to take a kid... my family is from makoti/ryder and i have fished hiddenwood quite a bit... lots and lots of stunted perch and a few slimers in the mix also... i was thinking about taking my nephew out there over christmas, but he's only going to be here for christmas day... just head straight out from the landing in the middle of the lake and if it is like past years, you will catch alot of little stunted perch with a few keepers possibly mixed in, i'm hoping they're a little bigger this year... i will be trying it there sometime soon, say hi if you see a blue suburban, i'll be in a fish trap... also makoti lake is pretty good for northerns, but it did get winterkilled recently, so i'm not exactly sure on that... good luck and send me a report if you end up trying it.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey thanks for the info!! My son and I fished Crooked Lake a few times last year and had a blast catching those little fellas (heard it had major winter kill last year). I might be bringing my daughter this year to. I'll stop by if i see ya!! Thanks again!!!! Hopefully i can make it within the next couple to 3 weeks. I'm a bit busy right now.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wellllllll maybe my report was a year to late.. fished hiddenwood today from 1 until 4 and never marked a fish. the water was clear and i didn't see a fish or mark one on the vex.... drilled around 20 holes, peered down each one in the darkness of the house and looked 360 as far as i could, used the aqua vu also but could actually see further without it, i fished the north shore, south shore, and the middle from 5-15 feet. don't know if it got winterkilled last year or what, but in years past i couldn't keep the little perch off my lines...


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

an FYI Crooked had major winter kill last year..almost the entire pop was done in....Try it in a few years...I was just becoming a good Walleye lake...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thats sad to hear. Thanks for the heads up. Are any of those little lakes in that area worth fishing ya think?? How about Rice Lake (the one with the cabins about 20 miles south west of minot), i've heard there are perch there. This next weekend i'm going to try to get out for the first time this winter. Maybe i'll just go to lake darling if nothing else. I hate that lake.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i have never fished rice lake, probably never will. never have heard much good from there, too crowded in the summer i'd imagine... i hear darling is the dead sea this year. i've been fishing audubon alot in the last month and have been doing well there for eyes, but you have to find the right structure and it takes a little time.. tried buffalo lodge for northerns last week, that was dead, didn't mark a fish, but did see one laying beside a pickup. maybe nelson carlson is worth a try, decent northern fishing and it does have perch. it's about 20 miles south of minot on 83, then 9 mile west. i haven't fished there for about 4 years now. alot of the lakes around here were winterkilled last year, too bad.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

What about strawberry lake down there by crooked? That apparantley has an aeration system, any half decent fishing there??

Might try buffalo lodge this coming weekend...i'll let everyone know if i do. Never did make it out last weekend


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Fishhook..Strawberry not worth your time...I would try Audobon in that area...


----------

